# Naomuff and Nikolayeva



## goldolenu (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey everyone :B

First of all, I'm kinda new to this forum. I apologize for my English, been learning it by myself for some time now.

It is such a great pleasure to find this kind of sharing space of knowledge, music and talking about it all. I'm still a VERYVERY beginner at this universe, and hope to learn alot here - already checking the ''quick reference'' books post.

I'm making this post - and I really hope I'm at the right section - to ask you all, with all my musical ingenuity, pianistic references to Naoumoff - I posted the title SO wrong lol! - and Nikolayeva. I've been listening to them for the last two weeks - the first one's got an amazing channel on Youtube in which he posts improvisations every single day! -, and I feel something different with their playing. I'm really not able to describe it. I feel it's single and soft, if I could take two adjectives within its listening.

I know there's nothing like similarity or equality of experience, but maybe you guys could share your opinions on them, other artists to which you feel the same :B Just trying it out since I haven't found much about those two on search functionality!

Thanks!
goldolenu

EDIT: by the way, a reference to both of em: 



 and


----------

